# A couple of pot calls made from Duckwood.



## James (Apr 19, 2014)

Made these two maple pot calls and striker tops from duckwood I got off the auction a while back. The one on the left is slate over glass, the right is sporting copper over glass.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## manbuckwal (Apr 19, 2014)

Nice duck wood calls ! Do they confuse the turkey's

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## SENC (Apr 19, 2014)

Like those, James - Duck will be proud!

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Wildthings (Apr 19, 2014)

manbuckwal said:


> Nice duck wood calls ! Do they confuse the turkey's



They've got to confuse the turkeys it's duckwood!! LOL

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Apr 19, 2014)

Clean looking calls James. Duckman has some A1 duckwood or turkeywood.

Ray

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------

